
Show HN: Brain Test – Stroop Effect - hegedusa
http://stroopeffectapp.com
======
mpoteat
This app / clinical study reminds me strongly of an old Flash application
"Click the color and... Not the word". So there is some prior art here -
although this application has much better packaging.

~~~
aisofteng
The Stroop test is not new:
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stroop_effect](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stroop_effect)

It’s commonly taught in psychology and neuroscience undergraduate classes.

------
throwaway40324
Is there only an IOS download? That seems to be the case, and I wanted to give
it a shot.

Although, now I'm noticing the developer seems primarily independent as an IOS
dev [http://www.iosperks.com](http://www.iosperks.com)

Edit: also, congrats on putting this out there! I just want to run it on
android too!

------
elliekelly
What do you do with the user data you collect?

~~~
deevolution
Whatever they do with it, it's most probably how they're going to make their
money!

~~~
saagarjha
…but they have ads and in-app purchases.

------
nathanwh
The example on the first screen could use some work. Both the color and the
word are “Green” so it’s hard to determine if the correct answe is green
because that’s the color of the text or that’s what the word is.

------
bonyt
Neat!

Comment, it gives you a score but it doesn’t give you any context for that
score. Is the goal evaluation or self-improvement?

I also misread the rules at first, only adding to the confusion.

------
frequentnapper
this was one of the games on lumosity a long time ago. I thought all the brain
training games including the n-back games were debunked as they had been shown
to be non-transferrable.

------
posnet
What on earth is a "neuro chiropractor"...

